# New colt pistol



## STLfirewood (Aug 15, 2008)

A friend just gave me a pistol. He's moving back over seas and can't take it. Is this thing worth anything? It's a Colt Police Positive Special 32-20 W.F.C. Looks to be in pretty decent shape.

Thanks Scott


----------

